# The 5 Sisters



## moreo (Mar 11, 2014)

What is the key to getting more orders from the Sister? We have been a vendor for 5 Months now, Have Excellent Ratings,Never had a late order and the state reps always loves us. First month with them we did 14K and now its 5-7 orders a week and they are all reassigns from the preferred vendor. Never have turned down a order not matter how BS(Hanging off a 3 story roof to reattach gutters for 40 Bucks a 100 Miles Away). I love the sisters treated me and my guys right, just not sending work like they used to? Any Input??


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

This is the time of year that all the companies are slow. Once grass cut season hits, things will pick up dramatically.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

You'll love the cinco amigos until they screw you and when they screw you they will screw you hard.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> You'll love the cinco amigos until they screw you and when they screw you they will screw you hard.






The amount of complaining along the way will soon lead you to rename them the 5 children.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

moreo said:


> Never have turned down a order not matter how BS(Hanging off a 3 story roof to reattach gutters for 40 Bucks a 100 Miles Away). I love the sisters treated me and my guys right,


Treated you Right?
Were you abused when you were younger?


----------



## iron moe (Sep 30, 2012)

dam i would of gave you 50 bucks for the same job. good luck to you i dropped the 5 bitches like last years under wear.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

All you have to do is wait. The preferred vendor will get some chargebacks for those orders you have been getting as reassigns and he will tell them to go %^ck themselves then you will be buried until some new guy starts getting your reassigns and you tell them where to go.

In the end you will leave 5 borthers with the same money or less than when you started with them. 

You can call them a treading water company because you can't swim with them.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> All you have to do is wait. The preferred vendor will get some chargebacks for those orders you have been getting as reassigns and he will tell them to go %^ck themselves then you will be buried until some new guy starts getting your reassigns and you tell them where to go.
> 
> In the end you will leave 5 borthers with the same money or less than when you started with them.
> 
> You can call them a treading water company because you can't swim with them.


Well stated..............


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> You'll love the cinco amigos until they screw you and when they screw you they will screw you hard.



I looooooove cinco hermanos. Es mucho nice verdad.


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

I couldn't agree with the other posters more. 
Your in the honeymoon period with them. Wait the marriage will be over before you know it. Try and figure out now how much money they will screw you out of, because they will. Even with proof they are always right.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

OK, Ok,.. Tell me how it really is..The siblings are my main account, not quite a year into this and have not had a "major" iussue...Just a matter of time??


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

garylaps said:


> OK, Ok,.. Tell me how it really is..The siblings are my main account, not quite a year into this and have not had a "major" iussue...Just a matter of time??



It's not a question of IF? It's a matter of WHEN?

The girls there are real nice but don't let that fool you their policies are their policies and they try to hose you every chance they get.

Try telling them "NO!" a couple of times and you can watch the dominoes fall.

By the way I WON I got my money and my attorney fees. Not everyone is so lucky.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We had to send them a written notice of intent to proceed with legal action over disputed mowing invoices. They gave us a choice- they would pay us and never use us again, or split the difference and continue as is.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> We had to send them a written notice of intent to proceed with legal action over disputed mowing invoices. They gave us a choice- they would pay us and never use us again, or split the difference and continue as is.


What did you do?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> What did you do?


Lol :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

These days I'm using my maiden name.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

They cut my debris bid in half last month, claim hud adjusted. I told them to have huds contractors do it then, still full of debris.....:whistling2:


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

*5 sisters*

$40.00 for driving that distance and hanging off a 3 story building. No way, the more we do jobs for them like this the more abuse they financially abuse us. Just remember, they are NOT your friend. They are in business to make money and money off you no matter what the cost. It's strictly business to them. You are just "another" contractor who they can easily get rid of.


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

Been working for 5 - Bros for a few months. Basically the same as LPS, 
maybe a little better in some ways. Stick to your pricing. Can't make money if breaking even or barely getting by (may as well get a regular paying job). When a bid comes back as "cut bid" and they send you the work order to perform, send it back. This is and was not your bid. :furious:


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

we danced with lps for a few years. then they turned their fangs on us. we even went to one of their contractor weekends out in vegas. one cannot trust a large national.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

honyocktrapper said:


> we danced with lps for a few years. then they turned their fangs on us. we even went to one of their contractor weekends out in vegas. one cannot trust a large national.


Yep i worked with LPS for 6 yrs, dropped them in Nov after they turned their fangs on me too. And when they turn they turn big time.

May God help you when you leave.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Im with both, putting up with it as long as I can. They are still better than some of my other experiences...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Im with both, putting up with it as long as I can. They are still better than some of my other experiences...


You must not say no much? I say no all the time and I am hated. I only do favors for Benjamin Franklin. :whistling2:


----------

